# Report bad post



## wasabi (Dec 13, 2006)

*I tried to report the spam j.china is posting but the link did not work.*


----------



## buckytom (Dec 13, 2006)

i reported them, wasabi.  3 so far.

ain't gonna slip one by us, huh?


----------



## wasabi (Dec 13, 2006)

Not for all the tea in China......................


----------



## kadesma (Dec 13, 2006)

_Thanks for the help, Bucky and Wasabi _
_kadesma_


----------



## Dove (Dec 13, 2006)

ain't gonna slip one by us, huh?

They made it past me..Some Sentry I'd make..off to the brig with me.


----------



## buckytom (Dec 13, 2006)

i just found another one in the dino stuffed peppers thread.

may the fleas from a thousand camels infest their armpits.


----------



## wasabi (Dec 13, 2006)

Scroll down to who's online. There are several with no posts so far, just waiting to spam.


----------



## Andy M. (Dec 13, 2006)

Thanks for the help guys.


----------



## Loprraine (Dec 13, 2006)

Another one in the Dino thread.  I've reported it.


----------



## Shunka (Dec 13, 2006)

I've noticed these the past week. Could it have something to do with the added links? To me, it did not seem that this was a problem before.


----------



## Alix (Dec 13, 2006)

Nope, its Christmas. Spamming increases on the Holidays.


----------



## goboenomo (Dec 13, 2006)

wasabi said:
			
		

> *I tried to report the spam j.china is posting but the link did not work.*


 

Why is this a thread? Instead of a private message?


----------



## kitchenelf (Dec 13, 2006)

goboenomo said:
			
		

> Why is this a thread? Instead of a private message?



It was also a private message - but a thread will be seen first in all likelihood.


----------



## kitchenelf (Dec 13, 2006)

Shunka said:
			
		

> I've noticed these the past week. Could it have something to do with the added links? To me, it did not seem that this was a problem before.



Shunka - I only wish it hadn't been a problem before.  We catch things pretty fast here but if it happens past "our", mostly EST, then sometimes we don't catch it.  Wasabi can catch a lot of stuff because she's on waaaay after we have all gone to bed.


----------



## mudbug (Dec 13, 2006)

I think wasabi (and probably Bucky) should be given a special title for catching the bad stuff late at night here in EST-land.  Thanks, guys.

Midnight Rambler, Cleanup Batter, or something..............


----------



## Alix (Dec 13, 2006)

Hawaiian Eye...


----------



## Andy M. (Dec 13, 2006)

NYC, late at night, bucky = Midnight Cowboy


----------



## mudbug (Dec 13, 2006)

ooh, good one, Alix!
and NYPD for bucky - Noo Yawk Post Detector


----------



## wasabi (Dec 13, 2006)

I wish I had the golden "delete post" and "ban member" power. They would be gone so fast, their heads would spin.


----------



## VeraBlue (Dec 13, 2006)

wasabi said:
			
		

> I wish I had the golden "delete post" and "ban member" power. They would be gone so fast, their heads would spin.



I moderate on a discussion board....With ultimate power comes ultimate responsibility.   Boards are tough to moderate, especially since most people are anonymous.  Granted, people who just show up to spam are one thing..but people who simply have different view points or different ideas about things are not necessarily trouble makers.  It's tough to constantly walk that line.   I've also discovered that when you ban someone, if they really want to be on the board they just change addresses.  It's easy to have a ton of email addresses.

Now back to your regularlary scheduled thread


----------



## wasabi (Dec 13, 2006)

That's why they don't give me "the power". People tend to get "power hungry" when they have the magic finger. They tend to use that finger whenever their "personal" views are offended. It is so true on forums where there are too many chiefs and not enough pow wows. The right hand doesn't know what the left hand is doing. But you have to keep on your toes with these spammers. Nothing is more shocking than to log on to your favorite forum and click an innocent link and be bommbarded with in your face porn.


----------



## YT2095 (Dec 14, 2006)

Vera I`m also a Moderator of over 3 years on another Forum, and I`m with Alix in post #11, we also have had quite a few trolls join up since the hollidays too, it`s an inevitability that you could almost set your watch by


----------



## Shunka (Dec 14, 2006)

Yes, both of you are so right Alix and Kitchenelf about the time of year. All of you do such great work to keep this site wonderful!!!! I do know how hard it is to keep up with _everything; _like Vera and YT2095, I am part of the administration on several forums too. Unless you have a closed board, trolls and spammers will always try. I'm sorry that what I posted was wrong.


----------



## kitchenelf (Dec 14, 2006)

I closed this thread because the report post link is now working.


----------

